# Compatible Gigabit Ethernet cards.



## tlc337 (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay. So, can someone here recommend an off the shelf card that works with Freebsd?  I've tried everyone at Best Buy. I'm on to Microcenter now. 

I've tried a couple now that are on he HCL. So, if I could get a real life response. That would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## tlc337 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, I've tried everything I know.  I'll be returning the card now.  Should somebody address the HCL?  Or has someone actually gotten a recent version of this card to work?


----------



## tlc337 (Jan 10, 2010)

Linksys EG1032.  Off the shelf at Micro Center.  Thanks!


----------



## phoenix (Jan 11, 2010)

Intel, D-Link, RealTek, 3Com, Broadcom all make well-supported gigabit NICs.


----------



## Business_Woman (Jan 11, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Intel, D-Link, RealTek, 3Com, Broadcom all make well-supported gigabit NICs.



Are the Realtek card made today still crap, or have they learned their lesson?

Heil Realtek 8139, the best chipset ever made x(


----------



## phoenix (Jan 11, 2010)

They're still not the greatest, but they are a lot more stable and usable.


----------



## tlc337 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.  I'm getting some pretty good performance from this Linksys card.  Although, this isn't a data center or anything.


----------



## deepdish (Jan 12, 2010)

Business_Woman said:
			
		

> Are the Realtek card made today still crap, or have they learned their lesson?
> 
> Heil Realtek 8139, the best chipset ever made x(




```
$ dmesg | grep -i realtek
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8168D/8168DP/8111B/8111C/8111CP/8111DP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xfbeff000-0xfbefffff,0xf7ef0000-0xf7efffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci11
re1: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8168D/8168DP/8111B/8111C/8111CP/8111DP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfbdff000-0xfbdfffff,0xf7df0000-0xf7dfffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci10
$
```

The gigabit NICs work beautifully in 8.0-RELEASE


----------

